# Malaysia



## Lawrence Brandon

Getting in touch with Malaysia Uber Partner


----------



## UberMalaysia

Kuala Lumpur

Hi Lawrence. Im a malaysia uber driver. Nice to meet u!


----------



## jackal400

A newly registered Uber Partner from KL saying hi over here. 

@TS: Would you mind to share some of your experience on Uber Partner KL team ?


----------



## Loganathan

Hi I am Loganathan from Batu Caves.
I am unsatisfied with new incentive starting 26/10/2015. Do you think the [email protected] can cover up our car maintenance and fuel....??????????

What you think about the new incentive module?


----------



## Alsoltan

Hello,

Getting in touch with uber partners here in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Alsoltan

Hello,

Anymore active partners here in Malaysia?


----------



## Nelson Mandela

Salamat KL


----------



## Wang Micheal

Hi Nice to meet you, I am considering to join Uber partner, but I need a car, how can I get a car? better to rent or lease?


----------



## taco21

hi folks ... nice to meet you all... I'm from penang and is a new uber driver ....


----------



## BRYAN GOH

Here I urged all the Malaysia drivers, please reply here for more than 3 people, to create a new forum for our country.


----------



## marfiyariz

Hi everyone. Why is that I can't drive Uber since last week? Are you all having the same?


----------



## littlesassy

hi hi hi guys! loooong weekend! :d


----------



## uberpeople.net

Malaysia forum created! https://uberpeople.net/forums/Malaysia


----------



## lmaowong

thanks admin . i'm from JB (malaysia)


----------

